# Tissonic - Strap Questions



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

This arrived in the post as part of a non working lot. Couple of adjustments and a new battery and it sprang to life.

I collect the Omega hummers but don't know too much about Tissonics.

Could anyone tell me what the correct strap for this should be? With it's sparkly deep maroon dial and highly polished anodised case, I'm a little unsure what would be appropriate. It has 20mm lugs.

Sorry about the pic. That polished surface is really difficult to photograph.

Mike


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Mike, I have these two Tissot both with original metal bands. As you can see the links are a little different but both have the T logo on the clasp.

It might be difficult to locate one of these originals, so I think a dark maroon croc band would look nice on the watch. Good luck with the search


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice!

Don't know why I think so, but I think the strap choice (as an alternative to a bracelet) would have been shiny black crocodile-effect leather (might be confusing that with the F300 Omega Geneves though).


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> Nice!
> 
> Don't know why I think so, but I think the strap choice (as an alternative to a bracelet) would have been shiny black crocodile-effect leather (might be confusing that with the F300 Omega Geneves though).


I like the bracelet too but put a black reptile on the Tissonic I had (see pic - sorry its carp!) ... Paul


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Can't help on the strap or bracelet front Mike, I just wanted to say that that's a great looking watch, well done :thumbup: .

I suspect the case is exactly the same as the Omega 166.0078 from the early 70's, Omega and Tissot belonged to the the same holding company at the time. That had a fairly ordinary black leather strap from memory.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I have to admit that I've never seen another before. It's a pity it's so difficult to photo. The case has almost a blued (as in rifle) effect.

Here's a couple of pics on an original Omega strap. The black shiny (ish) strap seems to work.

Regards

Mike


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Zessa said:


>


That looks good. Case shape reminds me of the IWC Edisons that Keith was selling on for a friend.

Sorry, can't find a link that isn't another forum or sales site.


----------

